

Ask HN: How do you develop on Macbook Air - jman1

Looking to see what tools the community use to do development on os x<p>1) Develop as is on os x by directly installing various tools and apis on the machine
2) Using virtual box - VHD on same HDD as where OS X is installed.
3) Using virtual box - VHD on storage other than main HDD where OS X is installed
4) Using Vagrant  - VHD on same HDD as where OS X is installed
5) Using Vagrant - VHD on storage other than main HDD where OS X is installed
6) Using VMware - VHD on same HDD as where OS X is installed
7) Using VMware - VHD on storage other than main HDD where OS X is installed
======
kornnflake
4)

~~~
jman1
Do you see any performance issues. How long have you been using this setup ?
Just wondering if the SSD's on the air can handle the extra I/O without
shortening its life drastically.

